# 6/24/16 Blue Marlin



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Based on reading satellite shots of sea surface temperature and water color from Hilton's I made the decision to run to the rip that had developed near rigs and the Steps. I also picked a specific location because there was a little greater temperature change in a about a 10 mile swath of the rip…dropping about 3 degrees rather than about 1.5 degrees...about 18 miles East of the Steps was my target. 

As expected when we (just me and buddy, David) got to the spot the rip had moved a little further south, but we put baits in a started trolling. Had a knockdown on the left outrigger just about 5 or 10 minutes into the troll but the fish comes unbuttoned after only about 30 seconds. Bummer…but we have had some action. And we still haven’t gotten to the rip and color change yet. Reset the bait and after about 10 minutes we pass through the temperature change and the water drops from 84 degrees to 81 degrees. And then the left rigger goes off again.

I’m in the cockpit and I grab the rod and I can tell it is a large fish by the pressure and the speed of pulling drag off the 50W 2 speed. My buddy finally clears the other baits and we start the fight for real…and it is kicking my ass. I am not gaining any line and just can’t stop the fish and regain line. After about 20 minutes I tap out and David takes over…he has his own fighting belt and harness so the change-over is much easier because I don’t have to come out of mine. The fish now takes us through the rip and loads about 20 pounds of grass on the line. Worried that it will break with the tension it is under I am able to clear the grass with the boat hook.

The fish has never come to the surface and not made a jump so David is convinced it is a big tuna. I have caught a 150lb yellowfin and this fish was pulling MUCH harder than that did so I am convinced we are hooked to a large blue marlin. Soon after David takes the rod the fish really hauls ass and almost spools us…maybe 50 yards of line left on the reel. We had already been chasing her but really start in earnest now. I am running the boat pretty darn fast so we can put line back on the reel, and if I slow any at all she just takes more. We are able to put most of the line back on the reel…but David has to tap out to me this time.

The fish is fighting “down and dirty” and is just kicking my ass (again) even though I am gaining more line. My fighting belt is just not designed for a fish this size and after about 15 or 20 minutes I tap out again. After David takes back over the line is at a shallower angle, but we are still chasing. Finally I see color and it is still lit up…and a very big blue marlin. We get the double line on the reel three times but I am not able to grab the leader, finally after lots of boat maneuvering I am able grab the leader. 

She did not like that and finally showed at the surface by “windshield wipering” her bill…but after not relent and giving her any slack she finally gave up and rolled over on her side. The fish is massive...at least by my standards. Both of us are so wiped out after 1 ½ to 2 hours of the fight that the pictures aren’t very good. I remove the hook and revive her so we get a clean release and the fish swims away.

We did not get measurements but based on the size of the fish and others I have seen on the dock I estimate the fish at 400 to 450 pounds. One charter boat mate we showed the pics to and has leadered and billed lots of big marlin says it was at least that. Actual weight is irrelevant. 


Probably the fish of a lifetime caught on my 25’ Grady-White by 2 novice blue-water guys in their late 50's. Few photos are posted.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats great fish. What dis she bite?


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish! That's one you will remember for a long time!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll give you 3 guesses... but if one isn't a Blue and White Ilander with ballyhoo you're wrong.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Beautiful fish. Glad it lived to fight another day. Congrats!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great job!.....sounds like a real team effort........:thumbsup:


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Great story and awesome catch! Looking at the last pic even though the whole fish isnt visable. Using the gloves as scale, I'd guess that as a 600lb blue. Pretty work for sure!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Who whipped who's ass? You know that monster had to be embarrassed.

Great story, good boat work, and an awesome fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome report. Thanks for taking the time to write that up with such detail. Congratulations.


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

Great fish you guys 400 plus for sure!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Blue & Congrats!


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

WOW, great job from reading the report to rigging to boat handling to fitting the beauty.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great fish and memory of a lifetime. congrats


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish for sure. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Great catch. Isn't it great when a plan comes together? Its like tying your own fly and then a fish actually eats it! Great work and not easy ith two people. Optimally you would have four to get done everything that needs to get done to get that fish to the boat. Great work, or as the charter guys say "Pretty Work"


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice fish!!! Congratulations to you and the team!!


----------



## Bama Blue (Oct 4, 2007)

*Um*

Nice fish for sure...Hopefully your not the 2 jack legs in a 25' GW running in from the SW with a hardtop full of trolling rigs that buzzed me (30+ mph) 50 ft or less off my starboard while we were hooked up on a nice gag grouper....surely not???


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

No...not our direction of travel. Sorry you got buzzed.


----------



## Bama Blue (Oct 4, 2007)

My mistake. I figured you were fishing out of Pensacola pass.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats on the Blue!
Beautiful fish !


----------

